# riding a motorbike?



## bradupsthepunx (May 3, 2012)

me and my buddy are about to go wander around on our motorcycles for awhile, first south then west. any body doing something similar?


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 3, 2012)

awesome man. ive done it but just sold my bike cuz of my dog and livin in my van, to my buddy who is gonna tramp on it. have fun


----------



## ped (May 3, 2012)

http://theoasisofmysoul.com/


----------



## WanderingMoose (Oct 13, 2012)

Watch Cycles South.


----------

